# SSD externe comme disque de démarrage?



## ft5777 (8 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me suis récemment acheté un Mac mini de 2014 (milieu de gamme, avec 2,6 Ghz, Intel Iris Graphics, 8Go de RAM et un disque dur classique de 1 To).

N'étant pas bricoleur pour un sou, et ne trouvant pas sur internet de technicien proposant comme service de remplacer le disque dur par un SSD, je cherche des solutions alternatives pour augmenter la vitesse de mon Mac mini.

J'en suis venu à considérer l'achat d'un SSD crucial MX200 de 256 Go et le boitier Inatek pour permettre le protocole UASP, et des les utiliser en externe.

Y'en a-t-il ici qui utilisent un SSD externe comme disque de démarrage, et qui gardent le disque dur interne comme stockage de fichiers? Est-ce possible d'avoir les applications installées sur le SSD et d'ouvrir des fichiers stockés sur le disque dur classique avec ces applications? Et de transférer les fichiers de l'un à l'aute sans souci? Je pense par exemple à ma photothèque qui fait 100 Go. Pourrais-je la garder sur le disque dur classique et l'ouvrir avec l'application Photos sur le SSD?

La vitesse d'utilisation du Mac est elle vraiment améliorée? Ou bien ce processus n'apporte pas grand chose par rapport à un SSD installé à l'intérieur du Mac? Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Yuls (8 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Petit retour d'expérience sur l'USAP chez les voisins de m4e : http://www.mac4ever.com/dossiers/88...sb-3-tests-conseils-et-l-importance-de-l-uasp
++


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Tu peux très bien le faire toi même... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Mac_Mini_Late_2014

Sinon, ton raisonnement est bon, du moment que le boitier est en UASP, tu peux très bien démarrer depuis ce disque SSD. Il n'y aura aucun problème si le disque dur interne ne contient que des données.

Tu peux fonctionner comme ça et attendre encore que les prix baissent sur les cartes SSD au format PCIe qui est celui des nouveaux Mac mini, mais à l'heure actuelle il n'y a que OWC qui en propose, mais le prix refroidit et pas pour tous les Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Salut @ft5777

Je suis dans ce cas :
Imac 27" fin 2013 ssd thunderbolt 128 Go avec système et HDD 1 To avec Sauvegardes fichier et partition TM.
Ça marche du feu de dieu et un réel confort par rapport au HDD.

Je pens qu'en USB3 ce sera pareil. Pour le boitier, privilégie en effet un UASP de ce type : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29...-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp.html
La seule chose qui ne fonctionnera pas en USB (contrairement au thunderbolt) sera la fonction Trim.
Dans ce cas (USB) Il faut de temps en temps faire un petit nettoyage :
http://macbidouille.com/news/2011/03/30/la-commande-fsck-supporte-aussi-le-trim

Pour la migration de ta photothèque sur le HDD pas de soucis, je fais cela sans problème.
Tu peux aussi migrer iTunes si tu as beaucoup de musiques.

@+


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

D'accord merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Je compte dans ce cas utiliser le HDD et le diviser en trois partitions :

- une partition de 2 Go pour y installer une recovery partition au cas où mon SSD me lâche, histoire de pouvoir réinstaller OS X
- une partition de 320 Go pour faire des sauvegardes Time Machine de mon SSD de 250 Go
- une partition contenant le reste de l'espace que j'appellerai Macintosh HD qui me servira de partition de stockage

Avec cette configuration, vous me confirmez qu'il est tout à fait possible d'utiliser la partition time machine pour réinstaller OS X sur la partition de stockage au cas où?

De plus, j'ai commandé le disque Crucial MX200 et ils disent sur le site "active garbage collection", est-ce que cette fonction remplace plus ou moins le trim? Est-ce qu'il faudra quand même faire du nettoyage régulièrement?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> - une partition de 2 Go pour y installer une recovery partition au cas où mon SSD me lâche, histoire de pouvoir réinstaller OS X
> - une partition de 320 Go pour faire des sauvegardes Time Machine de mon SSD de 250 Go
> - une partition contenant le reste de l'espace que j'appellerai Macintosh HD qui me servira de partition de stockage


Soit pour Time Machine, mais diviser en 3 partitions !  Si problème il y a, tu perdras l'intégralité de toutes les données de ce disque dur. Et non, il faudra renommer Macintosh HD avec un autre nom, histoire de ne pas faire de confusion et de provoquer une erreur irréversible.


ft5777 a dit:


> De plus, j'ai commandé le disque Crucial MX200 et ils disent sur le site "active garbage collection", est-ce que cette fonction remplace plus ou moins le trim? Est-ce qu'il faudra quand même faire du nettoyage régulièrement?


La fonction trim n'est pas activable dans un disque USB, par contre laisse faire le Garbage Collector _(ramasse-miettes)_, mais pour que cela fonctionne, il faut laisser sans activité son Mac toute une nuit.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

En effet la partition de stockage devrait plutôt s'appeler DATA que Macintosh HD
Pour TM je te conseillerai plutôt 400 Go afin d'avoir un peu de "recul" dans tes sauvegardes.
Quand à la partition Recovery, je ne comprends pas très bien. 
Si le système est installé actuellement sur le HDD tu dois déjà avoir une partition de Recovery.
Un :
*diskutil list *
dans le terminal te le prouvera. Tu peux très bien la conserver. De plus la partition TM est par défaut bootable. Je dis bien par défaut, car sur mon mac impossible de booter dessus. J'attends toujours une réponse : Question Booter sur Sauvegarde TM


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

Mon disque HDD est justement pour l'instant un disque bootable avec OS X installé dessus. Une fois OS X installé sur le SSD, je comptais utiliser l'utilitaire de disque pour effacer le HDD, et remettre des partitions dessus.

Si je comprends bien, ce que vous me conseillez en fait c'est de garder OS X installé sur le HDD aussi? Ca risque pas de compliquer les choses, par exemple si je veux ouvrir un gros pdf présent sur le HDD avec Aperçu, va-t-il s'ouvrir avec l'appli installée sur le HDD ou avec celle présente sur le disque de démarrage par défaut (le SSD)?

Sinon, comment effacer OS X du HDD, pour le transformer en stockage simple, tout en conservant la partition recovery?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, ce que vous me conseillez en fait c'est de garder OS X installé sur le HDD aussi?


Non, pas du tout et ça n'aurait aucun intérêt. Ce qui le serait, c'est que tu gardes une partition pour faire un clone de secours une fois l'installation dans ton SSD terminée avec par exemple comme nom : Clone El Capitan.

Sur le fond, une fois ton SSD installé avec El Capitan, ton disque dur interne doit changer de nom, mais vu que tu souhaites le partitionner, il faudra bien donner un nom à chaque partition et ne pas garder Macintosh HD, mais par exemple Datas, pour tes données personnelles et il n'y aura aucune confusion avec les partitions.


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Non, pas du tout et ça n'aurait aucun intérêt. Ce qui le serait, c'est que tu gardes une partition pour faire un clone de secours une fois l'installation dans ton SSD terminée avec par exemple comme nom : Clone El Capitan.
> 
> Sur le fond, une fois ton SSD installé avec El Capitan, ton disque dur interne doit changer de nom, mais vu que tu souhaites le partitionner, il faudra bien donner un nom à chaque partition et ne pas garder Macintosh HD, mais par exemple Datas, pour tes données personnelles et il n'y aura aucune confusion avec les partitions.



D'accord, dans ce cas il faudra juste effacer la partition Macintosh HD et en créer deux nouvelles (Data et Time Machine). La partition Recovery ne sera donc pas effacée, merci.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> La partition Recovery ne sera donc pas effacée, merci


La partition Recovery HD de El Capitan sera obligatoirement sur le SSD.

Pour effacer complètement ton disque dur interne, il faudra commencer par refaire une partition avec l'option GUID et formater en OS X étendu (journalisé). Ensuite tu pourras créer une autre partition en faisant un clic sur le signe +.


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> La partition Recovery HD de El Capitan sera obligatoirement sur le SSD.
> 
> Pour effacer complètement ton disque dur interne, il faudra commencer par refaire une partition avec l'option GUID et formater en OS X étendu (journalisé). Ensuite tu pourras créer une autre partition en faisant un clic sur le signe +.



D'accord, mais ce que je veux dire depuis le début, c'est que j'aimerais garder une partition Recovery HD sur le HDD au cas où le SSD plante ou est endommagé. 
Je veux pouvoir redémarrer l'ordinateur en mode recovery sans SSD (au cas où), et pouvoir utiliser la partition time machine sur le HDD pour réinstaller OS X sur le HDD ou un nouvel SSD...

Si j'efface la partition avec l'option GUID comme tu dis, est-ce que ça conservera bien ma partition recovery HD?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Si j'efface la partition avec l'option GUID comme tu dis, est-ce que ça conservera bien ma partition recovery HD?


Non, et ça n'a aucun intérêt, sauf à semer la perturbation et la confusion.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Tu n'es pas obligé de supprimer la partition Recovery du HDD. Il suffit de supprimer Macintosh HD et ensuite de créer les 2 partitions :
Data et la partition TM par exemple -> "Save Macintosh HD" 
Attention si tu veux démarrer en mode Recovey il faudra utiliser la touche Alt et non cmd+r lors du boot pour être sûr que tu démarres bien la bonne Recovery. Cela implique de ne pas créer de CoreStorage et de ne pas utiliser FileVault.


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

Ca devient un peu confus là. Locke et Jean vous me dites deux choses différentes et je sais plus trop quoi faire du coup. Locke me dit que ça sert à rien de conserver la partition Recovery sur le HDD et Jean me dit que je peux la garder en supprimant Macintosh HD.

Moi je veux juste me prémunir contre un éventuel problème avec le SSD. Si mon SSD est endommagé, je veux pouvoir redémarrer mon mac et utiliser ma partition Time Machine pour réinstaller OS X sur un nouvel SSD...


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Oui, et je vais laisser *jeanjd63* conclure.


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, et je vais laisser *jeanjd63* conclure.



En fait mon Mac mini peut-être restauré par internet, d'après le site d'Apple : "_Votre Mac utilise automatiquement cette fonctionnalité lorsque le système de restauration n’est pas disponible sur le disque de démarrage. C’est notamment le cas si votre disque de démarrage rencontre un problème, ou s’il a été remplacé ou effacé._"

C'est peut-être pour ça que tu me disais que c'était pas grave de ne pas avoir Recovery HD sur le HDD... Je vais pas t'embêter plus longtemps! Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

En fait c'est un choix.
Sinon la troisième solution, la meilleure à mon sens est de se constituer une clé usb de boot (10 € pour la clé) et là plus de besoin de partition Recovery sur ton HDD comme le préconise Locke.


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

Oui effectivement j'y avais pas pensé mais c'est plus simple! Merci!
Si besoin j'utiliserai mon Macbook du boulot pour créer une clé bootable. Je l'avais déjà fait donc je suis familier avec le principe.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Il suffit en effet de télécharger l'installateur OS X et de ne pas le démarrer puis en ligne de commande (via le terminal) de taper la commande :
*sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/ElCapitan  --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app*
En adaptant le nom de la clé (en rouge).


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il suffit en effet de télécharger l'installateur OS X et de ne pas le démarrer puis en ligne de commande (via le terminal) de taper la commande :
> *sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/ElCapitan  --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app*
> En adaptant le nom de la clé (en rouge).



D'accord, j'avais juste télécharger un petit utilitaire, dont j'ai oublié le nom, qui le faisait. Merci! Je verrai tout ça quand je recevrai mon SSD, je posterai ici si j'ai un souci. Merci encore


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

J'ai juste une dernière petite question : est-ce que je peux nommer la partition du SSD "Macintosh SSD" par exemple ou bien c'est préférable qu'elle s'appelle Macintosh HD?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Bien sûr tu la nommes comme tu le souhaites.


----------



## ft5777 (9 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Bien sûr tu la nommes comme tu le souhaites.



Merci!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Post #4 je te donnais un lien qui préconise un :
*fsck -fy  *
en mode single User pour lancer le Trim, mais je viens de tester en USB ça ne fonctionne pas. Seulement en Thunderbolt. 
Donc compter sur la fonction Garbage Collector embarquée dans les contrôleurs SSD Crucial.


----------

